# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Dosja e antishqiptarëve

## Albo

Një kompromis i mundshëm për Presidentin e Kryeministrin e ardhshëm në prani të shefit të lobit grek 

*Nano-Meta, takim sekret në Korfuz 
Dy drejtuesit e PS dje në ishull me ftesë të Nikola Geixh * 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Takim i fshehtë Nano-Meta (të paktën kështu u tentua të mbahej sërish ky takim) kësaj here në ishullin grek të Korfuzit dhe kësaj here jo kokë më kokë. Pashkët ortodokse, dy liderët e PS i kanë "festuar" dje në shoqërinë e shefit të lobit grek në SHBA Nikola Geixh (Gage). 

Mbështetja e Nanos për postin e kryetarit të shtetit dhe kthimi i Metës në krye të Qeverisë, mësohet të kenë qenë dy prej temave kryesore të bisedimeve joformale që janë zhvilluar në Korfuz vetëm 3 milje larg nga amfiteatri i Butrintit, ku - si për koinçidencë - kryeministri Majko kishte shkuar për të parë Festivalin e Fyejve.

Itinerari 
Takimin mes dy "armiqve" të dikurshëm e ka organizuar Nikola Geixh (Gage). I pari në aeroportin e Korfuzit ka mbërritur Meta. Dy ditë më parë, me një avion çarter të kompanisë ADA-air, ish-kryeministri ka lënë Tiranën për të takuar sërish Nanon. Ai (Meta) shoqërohej nga bashkëshortja e tij Monika Kryemadhi. Bashkë me ish-kryeministrin kanë qenë gjithashtu dhe bosi i ADA Air, Marsel Skëndo, e shoqja tij dhe dy gazetarë të "Oborrit". Një ditë më vonë në Korfuz ka mbërritur dhe lideri i PS, Fatos Nano. Ai ka lënë Athinën, ku gjendej që prej një jave dhe bashkë me Xhoanën ka shkuar në "festën" e Geixh (Gage). Në këtë shoqëri është përfshirë dhe një biznesmen i njohur shqiptar si dhe një anëtar i kabinetit "Majko". Të ftuarit e fundit që kanë mbërritur dje në mesditë kanë qenë Nano me Xhoanën. 

Bisedimet 
Nano, Meta e Gejxh (Gage) janë shkëputur nga të ftuarit e tjerë dhe kanë biseduar për disa orë rresht. Pakti mes tyre tashmë është i qartë. Ilir Meta rikthehet në postin e Kryeministrit dhe Fatos Nano zgjidhet President. Takimi me Gejxh (Gage), njeriun që i mundësoi Metës vizitën në Shtëpinë e Bardhë, bëhet pikërisht ditën kur Meidani është nisur për në SHBA dhe në shoqërinë e Majkos pritet të takohet me Bushin në mesjavë. Pasi i kanë dhënë fund bisedimeve tre politikanët janë bashkuar me të tjerët për të festuar Pashkët. 

Nano dhe Meta kishin zhvilluar bisedime të fshehta dhe një javë më parë në periferi të Tiranës në vilën e ish-kryeministrit. Frut i atyre bisedimeve që u zhvilluan thuajse në mesnatë ishte zgjedhja e detyruar e Servet Pëllumbit në krye të Parlamentit. U bënë dhjetë ditë që Meta e Nano nuk shfaqen në publik. Bashkëpunëtorët e tyre thonë se ata kanë munguar për arsye shëndetësore. Por mungesa e tyre ka ndodhur në një sfond tërësisht misterioz. Lufta politike mes Nanos dhe Metës që zgjati plot gjashtë muaj dhe që u pasua me krijimin e qeverisë Majko kishte lënë shumë gjëra pezull. Si do jetë tani, pas paqes, raporti i forcave në strukturat drejtuese të PS dhe mbi të gjitha kush do jetë Presidenti i ardhshëm i vendit, janë dilemat që kushtëzoheshin nga marrëdhëniet Nano-Meta. Takimi i djeshëm duket se i ka dhënë fund hamendësimeve që filluan të qarkullojnë një muaj më parë kur Kryesia e PS hartoi Paktin Politik brenda partisë. Nikolas Gage me Nanon dhe Metën, nuk është aspak një takim për t'u anashkaluar, kur njihet tashmë influenca e rëndësishme greko-amerikane që Gage përfaqëson jo vetëm në politikën shqiptare.

----------


## Albo

*Meta, vizite surprize ne Beograd*

_Ish kryeministri Shqiptar do te fluturoje neser drejt Kryeqytetit Serb per nje takim me Kryeministrin Xhinxhic. Meta qe shoqerohet edhe nga deputete, perfaqesues te Dhomes se Tregetise dhe gazetare, do te vizitoje gjithashtu edhe Presheven, per te marre atje kontakte me lideret shqiptare_



Ish kryeministri i Shqiperise dhe nje nga figurat e njohura te PS, Ilir Meta do te vizitoje neser Serbine. Sipas burimeve prane tij, ish kryeministri do te udhetoje heret ne mengjes me nje fluturim carter nga aeroporti i Rinasit per ne aeroportin e Beogradit. Po neser mbasdite, Meta parashikon te takohet me Kryeministrin Serb Xhinxhic dhe me disa nga figurat e tjera te njohura politike ne vend. Po sipas burimeve prane Metes, qendrimi tre ditor ne Serbi do te shfrytezohet edhe per nje vizite ne zonen e Presheves dhe Bujanovcit dhe per nje takim me lideret lokale atje. Nuk ka me shume detaje per viziten e papritur te ish kryeministrit, por konfirmohet tashme se ne udhetimin e tij ai do te shoqerohet nga disa deputete te mazhorances, disa perfaqesues te Dhomes se Tregetise si dhe perfaqesues te shtypit. Vizita e Metes perfundon te shtunen ne mbremje.



Nuk ka me shume detajeper viziten e Metes ne Beograd dhe Presheve, por duket qarte qe edhe kjo vizite e fundit eshte pjese e nje turi padyshim te rendesishem qe ish kryeministri po zhvillon ne rajon. Me pare, ai ka vizituar Maqedonine, ku ka pasur takime me lideret lokale shqiptare dhe duket se po pergatit nje vizite ne Kosove. Nderkohe, vizita e Metes ne Beograd, e projektuar qe ne kohen qe ai ishte kryeminister i Shqiperise padyshim qe do te marre nje ngjyrim te rendesishem politik. Me pare, me status zyrtar Beogradi eshte vizituar edhe nga Ministri i Jashtem Milo si dhe me rastin e nje konference nderkombetare edhe nga Kryetari i PS, Fatos Nano.



Kontaktet e Metes me Kryeministrin Serb Xhinxhic kane filluar thuajse nje vit me pare. Qeveria Shqiptare e Ilir Metes njohu dhe me pas rivendosi marredheniet diplomatike me Serbine e pas Milloshevicit, dhe me kete rast, pas takimit te liderit te PS Nano me Koshtunicen edhe Meta u takua me Kryeministrin Xhinxhic, po ne Athine, gjate nje takimi nderkombetar rajonal te organizuar nga revista prestigjioze "The Economist". Takimi i cili fitoi mjaft publicitet ne mediat boterore kujtohet mbi te gjitha nga deklarata e perbashket ne te cilen dy Kryeministrat u shprehen se nese ky takim do te ishte bere me pare, nuk do te kishte pasur mosmarreveshje mes dy vendeve dhe per faktin se Meta i kerkoi Xhinxhicit, lirimin e te burgosurve kosovare qe mbaheshin ne Serbi. Nje jave me pas, Xhinxhic vendosi lirimin e 340 prej tyre, duke deklaruar se nje gje te tille ja kishte premtuar edhe Kryeministrit shqiptar. 



Ne parim, vizita e Metes ne Beograd, qe do te ishte edhe e para e nje Kryeministri qe nga viti 1946, kur Kryeministri Enver Hoxha vizitoi Kryeqytetin e Jugosllavise se atwhershme, u planifikua per ne vjeshten e vitit te kaluar. Vizita u shty disa here si pasoje e zhvillimeve te brendshme te PS dhe duket se u harrua pas deklarates se Majkos ne nje emision televiziv se ai nuk do te vizitoje asnjehere Beogradin. Duket se Meta ka vendosur ta realizoje tani viziten, duke marre mbi vete nje rol jo pa rendesi.



Por ajo qe te befason me shume eshte ideja e ish kryeministrit per te vizituar krahinen shqiptare te Preshves, e cila ndodhet brenda kufirit serb. Nuk dihet shkaku i kesaj vizite, por duket qarte se Meta kerkon te luaje nje rol tek faktori shqiptar jashte kufijve zyrtare te Shqiperise. Vizita e tij e dy javeve me pare ne Tetove dhe takimi me Ahmetin dhe Xhaferrin, u komentua jo pak. U mendua se ajo i sherbente unifikimit te faktorit shqiptar atje dhe shuarjes se mosmarreveshjeve mes politikes dhe perfaqesuesve te UCK. Nuk u mesua me shume per kete, por nuk eshte cudi qe Meta ta kete ndermarre kete vizite ne kuadrin e njohjes se gjendjes se politikes shqiptare ne rajon. Kesaj ideje i vjen ne ndihme edhe lajmi i perhapur per nje vizite te afert te Metes ne Prishtine, vizite e cila nuk duket se do te jete shume larg. Gjate mengjesit te djeshem ish Kryeministri Shqiptar eshte pare ne Hotel Rogner ne shoqerine e liderit te PDK dhe ish udheheqesit politik te UCK, Hashim Thaci. Thaci, i cili ndodhej tranzit ne Tirane eshte aktualisht nje nder politikanet me me influence ne Prishtine.



Padyshim, vizita e Metes mund te sjelle nje c'ngurtesim ne marredheniet mes dy vendeve, por per te bere konkluzione duhet pritur kthimi dhe konkluzionet e saj.



"Korrieri"

----------


## Iceberg

Shkon sherbetori tek padroni...komentet jane te teperta.

----------


## Reiart

Vetem nje budalla ose nje i verber nuk do te shihte qe politikanet tane jane te shitur, dhe per pasoje TRADHETARE. (te pakten ata qe jane ne pushtet tani)

E keqja e shqiptareve jane vete shqiptaret.

----------


## cobra

Nicholas Gage,(nikos gazojanis) a Greek American activist, and his ally  Gramoz Pashko, at a Congressional Hearing on Albania chaired by Congressman Gilman.

*his ally Gramoz Pashko*

TRDHTARI gramoz pashko ne kongresin american  i kundervihet Shqiperise  dhe shqiptareve

----------


## Brari

Pse tradhetar?
Cfare ka bere..ku i ka bere ..qysh i ka bere..?
Kur eshte  mbajtur ky Kongres?
Etj etj.

----------


## cobra

*Congressional Hearing on Albania*    eshte mbajtur me korrik te 97-tes ,ne nje nga sallat e kongresit Amerikan  , nga pala  mbrojtese ka qene Zonja Shirley Cloyes Dio Guardi e shoqja e  kryetarit te Lidhjes Qytetare Shqiptaro-Amerikane  Zotit   Joe Dio Guardi  ,
ndersa nga pala kundershtare  jane anetare te lobit grek te  perfaqsuar nga Nicholas Gage(nikos gazojanis) dhe nje  politikan nga Shqiperia plehu gramoz pashko .
tradhetari Pashko  ketu pohon  ato qe thote  Nicholas Gage ,se qeveria shqiptare nuk respekton te dejtat e njeriut  dhe te minoriteteve , dhe  se minoriteti grek ne Shqiperi  vazhdon te jete   i shtypyr  nga qeveria Shqiptare  
n.q.se  do me shume informacion  perreth kesaj ceshtje mund te konktatosh me e-mail  me Zotin Joseph Dio Guardi (vetem  ne aglisht  adresa eshte : jjd@aacl.com

----------


## baobabi

Kjo tregon se per te Shqiperia eshte braz karrikja e vet.

Prandaj ka vajtur rrakapjekthi shqiperia.

Le te shpresojme se era e Moisiut do sjelle dallge me te mira per shqiptaret.

----------


## Eda H

Pershendtje. gramos pashko s'eshte asnje gje tjter vec se nje plere, kur shiti nderin e familjes se tij vaj hallit per boten... 
shqiperia ma ka te ter qeverine qeveritaret e soteshem tradhetar e punoje vetem per te keqn e saj.. shqiperia nuk ka asnje ne ane e vete deri tani..
me shume resspekt
eda

----------


## illiriani

Faktet qe njihen boterisht, duhet cekur cdo dite te vejme re...
une do ta precizoja pak me ndryshe, per te mos i pergjithesuar te gjithe me emrin - shqiptaret - se armiqet me te ulte, me te ndyer, me hipokrit, me sahanlepires servil - te shqiptareve, jane disa shqiptare, qe shklelen gjithmone historikisht ne tradheti kombetare: Gjergj Kastrioti, kiste Hamzane - Isa Boletini, kishte Pajazitin, Hasan Prishtina u vra ne tradheti, e te gjithe ata shqiptare te vertete, qe projektuan zhvillimin e ceshtjes shqiptare derisot u shkaterruan pikerisht nga DISA SHQIPTARE ME E PA VETEDIJE TE TYRE etj....derisotekesaj dite edhe faktet e gramozit duke mbrojtur interesat e pakices greke dhe duke i meshuar Shqiperise, para Gexhes, para armiqeve - e ne senat amerikan sic shihet ne foto...nese vertet, dokumentohen fjalet e tij, ai eshte jo luftar per karrige, por kunder atdheut!

Ai qe shet interesat e atdheut per karrige, ai shet edhe interesat e vet atdheut - vet armiqeve perrreth!

Fakti eshte zoti i gjykimit te personalitetit! Kurre nuk e kam besuar se lufta me e eger qendron historikisht edhe sotekesajdite
pikerisht me disa shqiptare te tille, qe demtojne me se tmerrshm vet ceshtjen shqiptare ne pergjithesi!

E perseris thenien time: Fakti eshte zoti i gjykimit te njeriut!

----------


## Ujku_I_Vjeter

Ne vazhdimesi PO NE CDO BEJME?

Ka shume gazetare ne shqiperi, te tjere nuk i hyjne ne pune njeriu.

----------


## illiriani

...ne vazhdimesi, NE duhet te bashkohemi e mos te keqperdorim njeritjetrin, mos t'ia shpifim njeritjetrit ate qe nuk e ka - por ta demaskojme fuqimisht ate e secilin qe ka kryer e kryen veprime anti-shqiptare!

Shume gazeta e gazetare tane, bene e po bejne ende vepime anti-shqiptare, te cilet duhet demaskuar kudo te ndodhemi...!

Dosjet anti-shqiptare mund te mbyllen vetem perkohesisht! Populli i njeh bijte e vet te vertete!

----------


## alvi

Si s'ju vjen turp dhe e quani tradhetar kryeministrin pasi shkoi per vizite ne vendin fqinj.  Kjo mostolerance tipike ballkanse eshte shkaku pse do te jete gjithmone fuci baruti.  Si mendoni ju se do te zgjidhen ndonjehere problemet tona pa dialog te dyanshem apo prap te mbeshtetemi tek NATO.  Prap ne presim te huajin te na i zgjidhe problemet se perndryshe po u ndermoren hapa ne ate drejtim, pernjehere te ngjitet nofka tradhetar.  Mbulojeni te pakten injorancen tuaj ne fushen e diplomacise dhe mos u hidhni kot pa thene njei hop.
Per sa i perket G. Pashkos, ai legen ka qen gjithmone dhe kush e merr seriozisht ate, turp te kete.  Ai duhet varur ne mes te Tiranes.

----------


## alvi

P.S.  Dhe ato fjale qe Nano i tha Slobos ne Korfuz se Kosova eshte ceshtje e brendshme e Jugosllavise jane te verteta e te bazuara mbi principet me fillestare te marrdhenieve nderkombetare e te mosnderhyrjes, parime te cilat u shkelen me te dyja kembet nga NATO.
Dhe mos filloni te vini nofka si projugosllav ose joshqiptar se me patriot ose shqiptar se un nuk eshte asnje nga ata qe i perdor te tilla shprehje.  Ne se keni argumente per te me kundeshtuar, bujrum.

----------


## Bohemian

*Edith Durham, studiuse e ceshtjeve shqiptare*

"I always thought of King Zog as an ignorant man, falling the reason the Italians let him be King instead of President. He turned out to be a man of the time for the difficult times Albanians were. Catholics in North and Orthodoxs in South were not keen on idea of a Muslim king or kingdom despite the majority of Albania is Muslim. Ahmed Zogu understoond Albanians rather be with West than turn towards East. On 1 September 1928 he abandoned his Turkish name Ahmed, together with the 'u' from Zogu and crowned himself Ahmet Zog I, King of Albanians, of a contitutional and hereditary Albania."

"Pasa Esad Toptani is a dark figure among Albanians. Majority of his contibutions served interests of 'Le Porte' rather of Albanians in some cases heavily damaging those of Albanians to blame him later as traitor."

----------


## Albo

*Meta, ne Beograd dhe Moske*

Ministri i Jashtem do te vizitoj Jugosllavine me 26 nentor dhe ne fillim te dhjetorit Rusine

Diplomacia shqiptare duket se po kthen syte edhe nga boshti sllavo-ortodoks, duke kerkuar te rivendose dialogun e munguar prej vitesh. Konkretizimin e perpjekjeve, ministri i Jashtem, Ilir Meta do ta filloje me Beogradin, te cilin ka planifikuar ta vizitoje te marten. Pas bisedimeve me autoritetet me te larta jugosllave, Meta do te zhvendoset ne fillim te dhjetorit ne Moske, i ftuar nga homologu i tij rus, Igor Ivanov. Lajmi konfirmohet nga burime te dikasterit diplomatik, te cilat nenvizojne se ministri i Jashtem ka nje axhende teper te ngjeshur kete periudhe. Ku padyshim udhetimi ne Beograd dhe Moske, te njohur per aleancen e forte mes tyre, perben nje nga momentet me te rendesishme. Ne axhenden dy ditore te qendrimit ne kryeqytetin serb, parashikohen bisedime me zyrtaret me te larte jugosllave. Vizita e Metes ne Beograd eshte komentuar dje pozitivisht edhe nga qeveria jugosllave, nepermjet nje komunikate shtypi. Vizita e ministrit te Jashtem, Ilir Meta, eshte e para vizite zyrtare e nje funksionari te larte te Tiranes ne Beograd, me te cilen, nenvizon komunikata, "synohet te afirmohet ringritja e dialogut politik midis dy vendeve dhe bashkepunimi bilateral dhe i fqinjesise se mire". Kjo do te jete ne fokus te takimit te tij me funksionaret me te larte jugosllave, ndersa ne negociata konkrete do te bisedohet korniza institucionale juridike per bashkepunimin dypalesh dhe do te percaktohen fushat me interes te perbashket ne bashkepunimin ekonomik, kulturo-arsimor dhe teknik. Ne kete drejtim, Meta dhe Svilanovic pritet te nenshkruajne disa marreveshje bashkepunimi, si dhe heqjen e vizave per pasaportat diplomatike dhe te sherbimit. Pas Beogradit, Meta me 5 dhjetor (jo e konfirmuar perfundimisht) do te zbrese ne kryeqytetin rus, me te cilin ne fakt shqiptaret kane lidhje te vjetra, qe shkojne para viteve '60, ne kohen e dashurise se vjeter. Meta do te perpiqet te rigjalleroje marredheniet me Rusine, si nje nga kancelarite evropiane me peshe ne vendimmarrje, por interesat e se ciles shtrihen deri ne Ballkan.

A.Myftiu

Axhenda e takimeve

Presidenti Vojislav Koshtunica 

Kryeministri Dragisa Pesic 

Ministri e Jashtem Goran Svilanovic

----------


## shoku_sar

[B][COLOR=orangered]Pse erdhi Geixh ne Tirane?
Me tone te ngjashme me ato qe u perdoren per marreveshjen Nano-Berisha nje pjese e shtypit shqiptar foli per pajtim te Berishes me Nik Geixhin, apo Nikolas Gaxojanis, me ndermjetesimin e ambasadorit amerikan Xhefri. Kjo ishte e reja me pikante e atmosferes se shtypit shqiptar pas takimeve te figures me te shquar te diaspores greke ne Tirane me perfaqesues kryesore te politikes shqiptare. 

Kush eshte dhe cfare donte Geixh ne Tirane?

Nderkaq ky njeri mendohet se nuk ka ndryshuar ashtu si protagonistet e politikes sone Nano-Berisha si pasoje e marreveshjes.Geixhi ka te njejtat pikepamje per Shqiperine si ato qe kemi hasur ne homepage-t e shoqatave te lobit grek ne Amerike,, qe flasin per minoritet grek, edhe ne Sicili si ne tere jugun e Italise. Ndoshta per te mos na e treguar kete karakteristike dalluese dhe per te mos prishur keshtu shijen e nje pritjeje protokollare te denje per nje burre shteti, Geixh nuk I eshte afruar shtypit shqiptar. Me perjashtim te takimit me Nanon, qe ka ftuar vete kamerat per te evituar apo reduktuar keqkuptimet e natyrshme ne nje rast te tille, Geixhi erdhi dhe iku si gjithmone, pra si hije. Pra protagonistet e politikes sone, me ndermjetesimin dhe shoqerimin e ambasadorit amerikan, dikur diplomat ne Turqi, u takuan me nje njeri hije qe nuk ka ndryshuar.

Duke thene kete nuk kam ndermend te paragjykoj aktivitetin e Geixhit, si nacionalist grek, perfaqesues I krahut ekstremist te mendimit politik grek, rol qe e ka vendosur sistematikisht kunder interesave shqiptare. As per faktin qe idete e tij per Shqiperine, jane ato te gjysherve te vet, apo me larg se aq. Nuk kam ndermend ta paragjykoj as ne stilin e qeverisjes se Partise demokratike, dhe ish Presidentit Berisha, qe ka ndryshuar shume qendrime te vetat publike dhe nuk ben ndonje pershtypje se po takohet me Geixhin. Nuk kuptohet as se kush eshte merita e ambasadorit amerikan ne organizimin e nje takimi te tille, sic u pretendua nga shtypi afer Berishes. Ambasadoret amerikane kane organizuar edhe here te tjera takime te tilla, madje me keshilltare te Berishes dhe jane brenda misionit te tyre.

Por ajo qe meriton vemendje nga kendveshtrimi yne, pra I Shqiperise, jane pyetjet: pse erdhi ai ne Shqiperi, dhe cila ishte cilesia e pritjes qe ju rezervua atij ne pikepamje te protokollit dhe temave te diskutuara?

Nik Geixh, eshte sipas atyre qe e shoqeruan, nje gazetar dhe shkrimtar I njohur amerikan, dhe teorite se ai ka qene keshilltar I Klintonit dhe I Reganit, jane vetem mistifikime te percuara ne shtyp nga ata qe paten kompleks qe ta takonin. Ne nje artikull te tijin ne International Herald Tribune ,kunder nderhyrjes perendimore ne Kosove, Geixh flet se si I kishte propozuar para konfliktit zonjes Ollbrait, disa ide, qe paten me pas rast t'I diskutonin ne nje takim mes tyre, pra ai vete nuk flet per ndonje rol te pakten prane Klintonit..Ajo qe nderkaq eshte e padiskutueshme, eshte se Geixh, si nje nga figurat me te spikatura te lobit grek ne Amerike ka arritur te influencoje ne administraten amerikane, ne favor te interesave greke, pra edhe kunder atyre shqiptare. Por aktualisht ai nuk perfaqeson politiken zyrtare greke te Simitisit dhe Papandreut, madje ai eshte sipas shume burimeve, I lidhur me krahun konservator te saj. Per me shume besohet se ai eshte kthyer edhe ne perfaqesues te interesave te caktuara ekonomike dhe financiare greke. Sipas nje burimi te besueshem Geixh ka bere kontakte me autoritetet shqiptare per t'I nxitur ne favorizimin e bankave greke ne privatizimin e Bankes se Kursimit dhe ka aresye te besohet se edhe ne kontaktet e tanishme ai ka punuar ne kete drejtim. I vetmi element kunder ketij versioni, megjithese jo I tipit kategorik eshte prania e ambasadorit amerikan ne te gjithe takimet publike me politikanet shqiptare. Eshte veshtire te besohet se ne keto takime publiket te pakten, ai ka folur per interesa ekonomike dhe financiare greke, ndersa do te ishte e udhes qe ne nje rast te tille te ishte I shoqeruar nga ambasadori grek.

Se cfare ka biseduar ai me autoritetet shqiptare ka mister te plote. Zoti Nano u tregua me transparent me thirrjen e kamerave ne takimin e tij, pa koordinuar asgje me ministrin e jashtem, pra qe edhe ai te therriste ose jo kamerat, dhe duket se ky vendim I tiji eshte bere per te treguar se ai e takoi Geixhin ne prani te ambasadorit amerikan. Ndersa te tjeret, Berisha dhe Meta, as nuk dhane njoftim shtypi dhe as nuk thirren kamera, ndoshta se ata nuk dinin se c'do te benin mikpritesit e tjere te Geixhit dhe sepse ata donin te jepnin idene e nje takimi informal. Por perceptimi publik hedh dyshim mbi temat e biseduara ne keto takime, qe sic kuptohet nuk jane bere me ndonje axhende te plote ne dore te te gjitheve. Aq me shume dyshim te krijon ideja se edhe gazeta afer Berishes nuk dhane asnje informacion rreth takimit, ndersa informacioni I dhene nga zyra e zotit Nano, vertitej vetem ne njeren prej temave te mundshme te bisedimit, ajo e te drejtave te minoritetit grek.

Kush eshte vlera e takimeve?

Duke qene se Geixh nuk perfaqeson politiken zyrtare greke, as ate amerikane, atehere kush ishte vlera e takimeve me te? Ajo qe mund te kuptohet eshte se te gjithe kane pranuar ta bejne takimin, sepse ja ka kerkuar ambasadori amerikan, madje dikush don te jape idene se e ka bere kunder deshires. Per Meten mund te thuhet se ai ka vepruar me me finokeri se te gjithe: ai edhe e ka takuar, edhe nuk e ka takuar, pasi nuk ka njoftim zyrtar shtypi, megjithese edhe mund ta kishte bere nje te tille Por edhe nese e ka takuar, ai mund te justifikohet me vleren njohese te takimit. Edhe, homologu I tij, Papandreu u takua me lobin shqiptar ne Amerike, dy vjet me pare. Ndersa per Berishen mund te thuhet se ai e ka pranuar kete takim ne kuader te rikthimit te tij ne pushtet dhe te perpjekjeve per permiresim te imazhit te tij prane administrates amerikane ku lobi grek ka porcionin e vet te influences, megjithe rritjen e influences se lobit proturk me ardhjen e Bushit. Por duke bere kete, ai I ka dhene nje dore edhe Nanos, qe me nje dekor te tille pluralist postmarreveshje, do ta kishte me te lehte ta takonte Geixhin faqe mexhlisit. Megjithate Nano ka humbur paksa politikisht,-dhe ketu ndoshta eshte difekti I keshilltareve te tij- pasi ka dhene idene per publikun se I ka dhene llogari Geixhit per trajtimin e minoritetit grek ne Shqiperi. C' te drejte ka Geixh t'I kerkoje llogari Shqiperise per kete ceshtje? Pse Nano nuk I ka kerkuar pershembull Geixhit qe te ndermjetesoje per heqjen e ligjit te luftes? A mund te imagjinoni p.sh Geri Kokalarin te takohet ne Athine me Simitisin dhe t'I kerkoje llogari per pronat e shqiptareve? Pse kjo dobesi para ketij njeriu qe formalisht nuk perfaqeson asgje, pervec qe nga komuniteti shqiptaro-amerikan konsiderohet si armik I Shqiperise?

Eshte shume e lehte per tu kuptuar se Geixh nuk ka ardhur per te diskutuar vetem per kete ceshtje ne Shqiperi. Ceshtjet e tjera duhet te na I sqarojne zyrtaret tane te larte te pozites dhe te opozites, pasi ne bilanc te fundit, publiku ka te drejte te dije se c'eshte biseduar me nje figure te tille te dyshimte. Ajo qe eshte e qarte pavaresisht temave te diskutuara me njeriun qe nuk ka ndryshuar, Nikolas Gaxojanis, eshte nje mungese e theksuar personaliteti e autoriteteve tona. Ato kane pranuar te bisedojne me nje njeri qe qe ka punuar sistematikisht kunder interesave shqiptare, qe formalisht nuk perfaqeson asgje, dhe nuk I kane thene popullit se c'kane biseduar. Pse ky mister?

----------


## pacifiku

Sot eshte shume e lehte te marresh qofte pozen e nacionalistit, qofte ate te analistit euroatlantik qe i nderton skemat e 
argumentimeve mbi parimin e rishikimit te kodeve tradicionale. Ne te dyja rastet mund te behesh interesant dhe ne te dyja 
momentet je ne mode, pse gjithmone gjenden spektatore qe mund te kendellen edhe me sintagmen e "fqinjve armiq", edhe me sintagmen e "integrimit fqinjesor". Por kjo eshte nje teme me vete. Keto dite, gazeta "Koha Jone" e para dhe me pas edhe disa 
te perditshme te tjera ngriten shqetesimin se Greqia po e gllaberon pak nga pak ekonomine shqiptare, se fqinji i Jugut po e 
tepron me nderhyrjen ne punet e shqiptareve, se praktikat e vjetra te shtetit helen duket se po vihen ne jete me metoden e re 
te bashkepunimit dhe te integrimit rajonal. Problemi duket se shperfaqet ne disa rrafshe. Ne fillim duhet te shtrojme 
pyetjen: A duhet te mbaje ne veshtrim politika shqiptare historine e ketij vendi, pra kur ndertohet sot politika e jashtme a 
duhet llogaritur e shkuara? Ne qofte se duhet te llogarisim edhe te shkuaren, cfare modifikimesh duhet t'i bejme asaj? 
Nderkaq, ajo qe pranohet nga te gjithe, qofshin keta shqiptare, qofshin te huaj, eshte se ne rryme te shekujve, sic thoshte Cabej, Shqiperia ka qene nje qender ritreksioni dhe jo intekresioni, qe do te thote se areli i saj ka ardhur duke u rrudhur, jo duke u zgjeruar. Vetedija historike e shqiptareve, qofte edhe per kete shkak, ne ndryshim nga ajo e fqinjve nuk shfaqet si ngasje per te vizatuar me ngyrat e saj te ardhmen, perkundrazi, shqiptaret ne rryme te shekujve kane treguar me shume prirje per te qene te hapur dhe pragmatiste. Pa dashur te bej shume histori, me nje veshtrim te shpejte, mund te kujtojme se shteti i sotem shqiptar dhe shteti i Kosoves kane qene realizime te vullnetit te banoreve te ketyre trevave per te ruajtur 
identitetin e tyre, per te rezistuar ndaj represionit te fqinjve dhe rezultat i triumfit te vullnetit fatbardhe te vendeve dhe diplomacise euroamerikane. Shqiptaret, ndoshta jane nga te rrallet kombe qe nuk kane bere asnje lufte pushtuese. Ne fillim te shkekullit, Austro-Hungaria, nga njera ane dhe Italia nga ana tjeter, ishin faktore te konsiderueshem qe frenuan etjen e fqinjve tane per te na gllaberuar teresisht. Ne kohen e mbretit Zog aleatet e natyrshem te shtetit shqiptar ishin Anglia, Italia dhe Amerika. E dyta, lufta e tregjeve apo ekspansioni ekonomik ne nje shoqeri te hapur eshte prirje e zhvillimit. Nga qarkullimi i mallrave dhe i ideve nuk humbet askush, por te gjitha keto natyrisht behen me qellim qe te fitojme sa te jete e mundur ne shqiptaret pa cenuar natyrisht identitetin dhe integritetin e askujt. E treta, shqetesimin per marredheniet jo korrekte, madje diskriminuese te Athines me Shqiperine, po i ngrejne edhe te huajt, qe do te thote se problemi eshte me serioz se sa e perjetojme ne. Me ne fund, ajo qe nuk mund te pranohet ne asnje rrethane eshte siguria cinike qe i ka dhene vetes lobi fondamentalist grek me ne krye Nikos Gaxojanis (N. Geixh) per te formuar kabinetet shqiptare. Kjo siguri dhe ky cinizem eshte i papranueshem. Kryeministri Nano duhet te na sqaroje te gjitheve se deri ne c'mase eshte verifikuar ndikimi dhe urdhri i ketij lobi per te diktuar ne zgjatjen e qeverisjes se socialisteve. Ne shtyp eshte shkruar se ne Korfuz Nano dhe Meta jane takuar dhe kane diskutuar per ta mbajtur pushtetin me cdo kusht me sponsorizimin e ketij lobi. 
Shtypi pat botuar edhe nje fotografi ne zgjedhjet e 24 qershorit me ane te se ciles deshmonte se Geixh kishte ardhur ne Sarande dhe i shoqeruar edhe nga ambasadori i SHBA-se, Limnpreht, pasi kishte bere fushate elektorale per nje perfaqesuese te Omonias, kishte ngrene edhe nje dreke. Ky person eshte njeriu qe ne kohen kur Berisha ishte president, pra Kryetar i shtetit te shqiptareve dhe vizitoi SHBA-ne, sajoi incidente flagrante dhe fyese. Kynjeri qe ka nje urrejtje patologjike per 
shqiptaret dhe qe ne librin e tij "Tregjet e ardhshme ne Ballkan" shpall hapur se Greqia duhet te diktoje zhvillimet makroekonomike ne Shqiperi, se Shqiperia nuk duhet te lejohet te zhvilloje ekonomine prodhuese se faktori shqiptar ne Ballkan 
eshte nje rrezik per Greqine, ky njeri qe eshte i bezdisshem edhe per vete greket e moderuar, ky njeri drejton realisht PS-ne 
dhe i detyron socialistet qe ta mbajne pushtetin me cdo kusht, ka ardhur koha ta kuptoje se vetedija e vitit '97 eshte tejkaluar. Zoti Kryeminister, ti per hir te ndjenjave realiste qe ke shfaqur, duhet te japesh shpjegime per rolin e Nikolas Geixh ne fatin e ketij vendi. Ti duhet t'u kerkosh kolegeve te tu ne Greqi qe kur te vijne ne Shqiperi te diskutojne per problemet e Ballkanit edhe me Abdi Baleten, pastaj Fatos Nano dhe Ilir Meta le te diskutojne edhe me Geixh-in. Ne qofte se Partia jote, zoti Kryeminister duhet te mbaje pushtetin me cdo kusht, pra duhet te jete nje loder ne duart e lobit te Nikolas Geixh, ti ke rastin e arte zoti Kryeminister qe votebesimin per te qeverisur kete vend t'ua lesh ne dore shqiptareve. Eshte me mire te vendosin ne e jo ata se si duhet te qeverisim dhe jo Nikolas Geixh.

Nga Ilir Yzeiri

----------


## Albo

*Po u zgjodha president, sdo të lejoj asnjë flamur shqiptar*

BEOGRAD - Borislav Peleviç, kandidat për President i Serbisë nga Partia e Unitetit Serb tha se ai është për krijimin e një programi kombëtar dhe për ndryshime të Kushtetutës republikane, e cila do ta kthejë Serbinë në një shtet të popullit serb dhe të minoriteve etnike që dëshirojnë të kenë të drejta të barabarta. Unë nuk dëshiroj të jem një qytetar i Serbisë, por një serb ortodoks, - tha Peleviç në televizionin shtetëror. Ai tha gjithashtu se nëse zgjidhet president i Serbisë, ai do të ndalojë valëvitjen e flamurit turk dhe shqiptar në Serbi dhe do të pakësojë tendencat separatiste në Raska, Vojvodinë dhe Serbinë Jugore. Peleviç theksoi se partia e tij është pro bashkëpunimit me Komunitetin Ndërkombëtar, veçanërisht me Bashkimin Evropian, por se kundërshton integrimin ushtarak. 
Graçanicë, plumba mbi dy serbë
GRAÇANICË - Në Graçanicë persona të paidentifikuar kanë vrarë me armë zjarri një pjesëtar të komunitetit serb dhe kanë plagosur një tjetër. Mediat serbe thonë se viktima dhe i plagosuri janë pjesëtarë të Shërbimit Policor të Kosovës, por zyrtarët e policisë në Prishtinë nuk e konfirmuan këtë. Sipas balkanweb, zëdhënësja e policisë rajonale për Prishtinë, Sabrije Kamberi tha se ngjarja ka ndodhur rreth orës 22.30 përballë një kafeterie në Graçanicë. Dy persona të nacionalitetit serb kanë qenë në veturën që është goditur nga tetë plumba. Sipas mediave serbe, në sulmin e mbrëmshëm në Graçanicë është vrarë pjesëtari serb i SHPK-së Radojica Millovanoviç, ndërsa është plagosur kolegu i tij Zoran Zhiviç. Çështja po hetohet nga Shërbimi Policor i Kosovës së bashku me policinë e UNMIK-ut. 

Përgatiti faqen: Eva Kushova

----------


## shoku_sar

Kokalari: A e ka korrigjuar ambasada amerikane Geixhin në termin Epiri i Veriut


Xhon Benton 

Departamenti i Shtetit 
Uashington, D.C

I dashur Xhon 

Përsa i përket vizitës së Nik Geixhit në Tiranë, do të jetë e çmueshme nëse ju mund ti përgjigjeni, në respekt të pozicionit tuaj në Departamentin e Shtetit sa vijon: 

1.Si qytetar amerikan, Geixh sigurisht është përcaktuar të vizitojë Shqipërinë, por, pse po harxon ambasada amerikane taksat tona për këtë qytetar privat i cili nuk ka biznes legjitim në Shqipëri?

2.Në fillim të vitit, Geixh u takua fshehtësisht në Korfuz me Nanon, siç u bë e njohur nga ambasada amerikane në atë kohë. Një nga arsyet se pse ata u takuan ishte diskutimi për privatizimin e Bankës së Kursimeve me investitorë grekë, të cilët do të mund ti jepnin Greqisë kontrollin e sektorit bankar në Shqipëri. A e mbështet këtë koncept Departamenti i Shtetit? A e diskutoi këtë çështje Geixh me ambasadën amerikane apo me Nanon gjatë vizitës së tij të fundit?

3.Sipas mendimit tim, asnjë udhëheqës politik i Shqipërisë nuk duhet të harxhojë kohën e tij me Nik Geixhin; megjithatë, jam informuar nga një koleg i Berishës që ambasadori amerikan i kërkoi Berishës të takojë Geixhin? A është e vërtetë kjo? A është zhvilluar ky takim për të siguruar ndonjë mbulim për takimin e Geixhit me Nanon? 

4. Me respekt të çështjes që unë kam vënë në qendër të vëmendjes së shtetit në disa raste, a e ka korrigjuar Departamenti i Shtetit apo ambasadori amerikan, Geixhin në përdorimin e termit Epiri i Veriut dhe ta informojnë që SHBA-ja nuk njeh ndonjë rajon të tillë në Shqipëri? A mund ti kërkojë Departamenti i Shtetit Geixhit që të mos e përdorë më këtë shprehje nxitëse, veçanërisht nëse ai po abuzon shërbimet e USG? A nuk i detyrohet Geixhi popullit të Shqipërisë një shfajësim për vazhdimësinë e përdorimit të këtyre termave që fyejnë popullin e Shqipërisë nga përpjekjet për ta risjellë edhe njëherë në diskutim çështjen e statusit të kufijve kombëtarë të Shqipërisë?

5.Edhe pse nuk ka asnjë problem me minoritetin grek në Shqipëri pasi ata kanë të drejta të barabarta me shqiptarët, ende Geixh ankohet për këtë çështje si një protokoll i prishur . Megjithatë, siç e dinë mirë edhe Shtetet, kushtet e shqiptarëve etnikë në Greqi dhe ajo e çamëve mbetet një histori tjetër. A e ka diskutuar këtë çështje ambasada amerikane me Geixhin?

6. A e ka diskutuar ambasadori Xhefri, lobin e Geixhit kundër ndërhyrjes ushtarake amerikane në Kosovë?

7. Nëse Nano e ka ftuar Geixhin në Shqipëri, ai ka njollosur emrin e tij tek populli i Shqipërisë, ashtu si dhe diasporës duke luajtur mikun e këtij armiku të shqiptarëve. Çfarë roli, nëse ka, kanë luajtur Shtetet në përpunimin e kësaj vizite? A ka atje ndonjë në Kongres në veçanti që vepron si avokat mbrojtës i provokacioneve të Geixhit në Shqipëri?

Me respekt CSFB, kam besim se tashmë është bërë një përcaktim, nga USG rreth ekzistencës së llogarive të Nanos, dhe për më tepër a ekzistojnë ato apo jo. Gjithashtu kam besim që një numër i shqiptaro-amerikanëve dhe partitë e tjera të interesuara do të kërkonin një përgjigje për këtë çështje? Nëse llogaritë ekzistojnë, çfarë do të bëjë USG rreth tyre? Fola sot me Elisabet Shelton në ambasadën tonë në Tiranë, dhe ajo më tha se do të kërkonte informacion për këtë gjë. Gjithashtu telefonova ambasadoren Elisabet Xhones, dhe ende po pres përgjigjen e saj. Nëse përgjigjja do të jetë që nuk ka llogari, atëherë besoj se do të ishte në interesin më të mirë të secilit nëse kjo zbulohet më mirë shpejt se sa më vonë. Por nëse në fund të javës nuk ka përgënjeshtrim nga Nano dhe asnjë zbulim nga USG dhe, ose CSFB që të konfirmojnë që llogaria nuk ekziston, atëherë mendoj ne do të jemi të aftë të pranojmë që është një e dhënë e fortë, që në të vërtetë llogaritë ekzistojnë. Në bazë të këtyre rrethanave, diçka duhet bërë për të ngritur nivelin e diskutimit të kësaj çështjeje me zyrtarët e përshtatshëm të shtetit dhe të degëve të tjera të USC. 

Siç kam thënë dhe më parë, nuk jam duke ju kritikuar juve personalisht, por pres që Departamenti i Shtetit të bëjë diçka për të mirën e dy vendeve, për SHBA-në dhe Shqipërinë, dhe mbështetur në këtë çështje unë kam ngritur jam jashtëzakonisht i shqetësuar rreth politikës së Shteteve. 

Faleminderit për vëmendjen tuaj për këtë çështje. 

Sinqerisht 
Sincerely,
Gary Kokalari



Dear John:

Regarding Nick Gage's visit to Tirana, it will be appreciated if you can 
please respond with respect to the State Department's position on the 
following: 

1. As a U.S. citizen, Gage is certainly entitled to visit Albania, but why 
is the U.S. Embassy wasting our tax dollars on this private citizen who has 
no legitimate business in Albania?

2. Earlier this year, Gage met secretly on Corfu with Nano, as had been 
acknowledged by the U.S. Embassy at the time. One of the reasons they met 
was to discuss the privatization of the Savings Bank with Greek investors 
which would effectively give Greece complete control of Albania's banking 
sector. Does the State Dept. support this concept? Did Gage discuss this 
matter with the U.S. Embassy or Nano during his current visit?

3. In my opinion, no Albanian political leader should waste his time with 
Nick Gage; however, I was informed by one of Sali Berisha's associates that 
Ambassador Jeffrey requested that Berisha meet with Gage? Is this true? Was 
it to provide cover for Gage's meetings with Nano? 

4. With respect to a matter I have brought to State's attention on several 
occasions, has the State Dept. or Ambassador Jeffrey corrected Gage in his 
use of the term "Northern Epirus" and informed him that the U.S. knows of no 
such region of Albania? Shouldn't the State Dept. demand that Gage stop 
using this inflammatory expression, particularly if he is going to abuse the 
services of the USG? Doesn't Gage owe the people of Albania an apology for 
continual usage of this term that insults the people of Albania by attempting 
to bring into question Albania's sovereign status as a nation?

5. There is no problem with the Greek minority in Albania as they have equal 
rights with the Albanians, yet Gage continues to whine about this matter like 
a broken record. However, as State knows quite well, the conditions of the 
ethnic Albanians in Greece and that of the Chams remains another story. Did 
the U.S. Embassy discuss this matter with Gage?

6. Did Ambassador Jeffrey discuss Gage's lobbying against U.S. military 
intervention in Kosova? 

7. If Nano invited Gage to Albania, he has thumbed his nose at the people of 
Albania as well as the diaspora by playing host to this enemy of Albanians. 
What role, if any, did State play in orchestrating this visit? Is there 
anyone in particular in Congress who is acting as an advocate for Gage's 
provocations in Albania? 

With respect to CSFB, I am confident that by now a determination has been 
made by the USG about the existence of the Nano accounts, and either they do 
or they don't exist. I am also confident that a number of Albanian Americans 
and other interested parties would like an answer on this matter? If the 
accounts do exist, what will USG do about this? I spoke with Elizabeth 
Shelton at our Embassy in Tirana today, and she informed me that she would be 
looking into this. I also called Amb. Elizabeth Jones, and I am still 
waiting for her response. If the answer is that there are no accounts, then 
I believe it will be in everyone's best interest if this is disclosed sooner 
rather than later. But if by the end of the week there is no formal denial 
by Nano and no disclosure from USG and/or CSFB confirming that the account 
does not exist, then I think we should all be able to agree that this is a 
strong indication that the accounts indeed do exist. Under these circu
mstances, something will have to been done to elevate the level of 
discussion on this matter with appropriate officials at state and other 
branches of the USG. 

As I have said in the past, I am not criticizing you personally, but I do 
expect the State Dept. to do what is in the best interest of both the U.S. 
and Albania, and based on the issues I have raised herein I am extremely 
concerned about State policy. 

Thank you for your attention to this matter.

Sincerely,
Gary Kokalari

----------

